# Repticon Boo!!



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

So I see the Southeast section is so cluttered with Repticon announcements it's hard to keep actual SE dart frog events in focus....hey Repticon how about listing all of your shows in one thread, that way any that wants to go can click and see the next one in your area. Cluttering up the SE announcement area with a ridiculous number of announcements would make me NOT want to attend one of your events. Please do us a favor and put one thread in place.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Bump.

s


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Not bad 7 announcements on one page.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Not bad 7 announcements on one page.


Make that 8


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Right now 9 on this page, wonder if I could put up enough new topics to push them all to page 2....


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Got to wonder if a Mod can fix that issue?(hint hint?!?) Hey but I've got one new thread I'm going to start!


----------



## edwardsatc (Feb 17, 2004)

11 on the southwest 1st page ...


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

At the very least they should be a sponsor here, more free advertising for them with very few if any frog offerings at their shows...oh well time to make some threads.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Reported posts/threads are usually dealt with much faster. 
We have reached out to Repticon1.


----------

